# Johor crypts



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

We found these two growing in locales about 2 miles apart. Without the inflorescenes, it would have been impossible to identify them, but based on Jan's Crypt page, they are C. griffithi and C. schulzei respectively. The griffithi was found in an old oil palm estate in a remnant patch of swampland that also doubles as a dumping ground for human rubbish. The schulzei, incredibly, thrives (along with Barclaya motleyi and a unidentified Nymphaea) in streams that flow right through the middle of a playground and picnic ground bordering a very dense swamp/jungle.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

yo,
Next time you go on such outings give me a buzz if its convenient.. i was free the entire day today you know..

Nice crypts btw..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Next time you run across blooming crypts, smell the flowers. I am interested to know if different species smell different. The smell of the flower may be a mechanism for attracting specific pollinators, and different smells may prevent cross breeding between two species that live in the same area.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

How cool is that! I'd love to have wild crypts near me!


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Great pic and report. Have you thought of offering some of your pics to Jan? I haven't been to his site in awhile, but some of his pics were old. Also the more pics you have, then the better for accurate identification. He would probably be glad to use them to further the cause of Crypt enthusiast. He's a very nice guy.

Ben


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Yes, I have, and asked Jan to confirm if the locales are new. Will post more pics of the other plants when I have time later this week.

Update: Jan replied that the first plant is NOT C. griffthi, but possibly a hybrid.


----------



## Pyokorin (Mar 11, 2005)

budak said:


> Yes, I have, and asked Jan to confirm if the locales are new. Will post more pics of the other plants when I have time later this week.
> 
> Update: Jan replied that the first plant is NOT C. griffthi, but possibly a hybrid.


Hi Budak!

How amazing these crypts are!
Cry. schulzei is so rare specie.
The first pics looks hybrid for me too, such as purprea.
Im looking forward to your next pics!

I'm a Japanese crypts collecter 
http://home.s01.itscom.net/oasis/


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Part 2 of the outing's report is here: http://budak.blogs.com/the_annotated_budak/2005/12/quote.html

Part 1 is here: http://budak.blogs.com/the_annotated_budak/2005/12/pair_of_crypts.html

Some pictures may not appear as my blog host was down.

Pyokorin, your emmersed crypts look superb. Care to share your cultivation conditions?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

I have the schulzei in my hand now. A very nice dark purple coloration of the leaves, beauiful!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Jealously runs deep
Well, I suppose I could figure out a way to come there and spend a week hunting for Crypts in Malayasia, Borneo and call it business??

These are the one plant genus that I love the most yet, for all my collecting, there are none here, well, two locations(TX and FL).

Well, if I do not end up in Tanzania this summer, or fall off the Wrangell glacier in Alaska maybe SG and the area near by. I could do a plant talk and some other environmental testing/sampling. Humm.....that might be fun and it is on my to do list.

Regards
Tom Barr


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Tom, welcome you to asia...
Do not feel too jealeous, as it might not be good to your health. 
Relax...

There not many LFS here selling new crypt here also. Most crypt are those more common one...

And in SG i think not many crypt collector.
One reason could be the lack of space for many of us.

I like this forum as it teach me alot of things here..

Cheers. 
TS


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

here's the deal Tom.... come here and spill your secrets and we'll spill ours....


----------



## Pyokorin (Mar 11, 2005)

Its so hard to explain all of my way at web communication.
For peat swamper crypts, I use fibrous peat and R/O water.

http://home.s01.itscom.net/oasis/ibox/2005103002b.jpg

Both of crypts are fantastic...

First one is resemble to one of mine.
That was shipped from Malay Peninsula few years ago.
http://home.s01.itscom.net/oasis/cryptscollection/jacb.htm

Ill send a mail to you.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Pyokorin, your crypts are beautiful. Everyone likes the flowers, but I think the foliage on some of yours is amazing.

Have you been to Aqua Forest in Tokyo? They have emersed Crypts for sale.

Ben


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Pyokorin;

Your Crypts are beautiful! 

Unfortunately my machine won't translate Japanese. How are you growing yours?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys are killing me with these crypts. I've got to find an excuse to go and visit.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

budak said:


> here's the deal Tom.... come here and spill your secrets and we'll spill ours....


Deal!

Just let me loose, I'm good with hillbillies with guns, crocs, mosuitos and other related verimin.

Hey, they won't hang me for smuggling crypts out of there will they? haha

I might be coming to Thailand and then on the Nepal to do some mountaineering near Everest this spring and summer. I'll see if I can arrange a layover on my way back.
Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

If you are going to Thailand, try to meet up with Nonn Panitvong of www.siamensis.org (check out his trip reports and underwater pictures of Thai habitats! e.g. http://siamensis.org/survey/s049e.asp, http://siamensis.org/survey/s049e.asp, http://siamensis.org/survey/s045.asp). Let me know and I will try to connect you both.

The only vermin you'll likely encounter are leeches, and the odd snake or two. Peat swamps are not mosquito friendly.

Even a day's stopover in Singapore will be more than enough to sample a couple of crypt localities on the island, while the habitats in Johor are 2-3 hours drive away.


----------



## mozesyap (Mar 9, 2005)

Is it possible to even bring plants / fishes into USA?
Any procedures I need to take note of? Want to bring some over next time I go back to Singapore


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Part 3 of the outing is here.

The peat swamp pools in this location are plantless, although mosses and liverworts can be found growing on fallen branches. However, it's proximity to the Gunong Panti reserve means that interesting aquatic macrophytes could be found further upstream, but the jungle is very hard to penetrate without a machete. Downstream from where we were, the stream is degraded (and the surrounding land denuded of trees, leaving only weeds and wasteland) and I could only see Blyxa aubertii.

I have sent my specimens of the unknown crypt (cf. or X griffithi?) to Jan and have no more available at the moment. To those of you who pm-ed or emailed me, thanks for your interest. I don't intend to pursue commercial dealings, however, although exchanges for personal research and cultivation are welcome. Unfortunately, these will have to wait for a subsequent trip, perhaps in the coming holiday week. Thanks!


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

mozesyap said:


> Is it possible to even bring plants / fishes into USA?
> Any procedures I need to take note of? Want to bring some over next time I go back to Singapore


Don't get caught.

You could take a chance at mailing them to yourself or sending it FedEx. One or two plants usually make it undetected but I can't recommend that you do it and if you do make sure that there is no dirt on the roots. It a big "no no" and could possibly bring something into our eco-system that would be bad.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It also depends on the plant species. If you have an import permit and the plants have a phytosanitary certificate from the country of origin then you are all set.


----------



## Pyokorin (Mar 11, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> Pyokorin, your crypts are beautiful. Everyone likes the flowers, but I think the foliage on some of yours is amazing.
> 
> Have you been to Aqua Forest in Tokyo? They have emersed Crypts for sale.
> 
> Ben





DelawareJim said:


> Pyokorin;
> 
> Your Crypts are beautiful!
> 
> ...


Hi Ben!
Hi Jim!

Thanks for visitting to my web site.
http://home.s01.itscom.net/oasis/
It's true that inflorescence is fun, but I rather enjoy cultivating them.
First of all, it's nessessary to keep Crypts in good condition to bloom them.
Everyday, I'm thinking about how to make crypts jungle

Yes, I know Aqua Forest.They have a few species for sale.
But, there are better crypts shop in Tokyo.
If you come to Tokyo, I recommend other good shop.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

If you get time I would appreciate seeing a detailed description of your potting mixes as compared to what the plants come out of in the wild. I've been growing all of mine in a 50/50 sand and peat mix. Some do great while others just do ok.


----------



## mozesyap (Mar 9, 2005)

SCMurphy said:


> It also depends on the plant species. If you have an import permit and the plants have a phytosanitary certificate from the country of origin then you are all set.


Oh, that's quite a lot of trouble. I got all these mosses and plants, that I passed to my brother. They are still flourishing.... but seems like a lot of trouble bringing them over.

Anyway, those crypts are nice, too bad I wasn't adventurous enough to go exploring when I was back in Singapore


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I was in Tokyo back in September for the ADA Nature Aquarium Party. I had a great time. Saw Kyoto, Tokyo, and the ADA Gallery in Niigata. Probably will be some time before I go back.

Aqua Forest had some great aquascapes. I have never seen emersed Crypts for sale. I will have to get a list of aquariums shops to go to if I come back some day.

Here is a link to my trip pics.
LINK

Ben


----------



## Pyokorin (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy New Year!!



> If you get time I would appreciate seeing a detailed description of your potting mixes as compared to what the plants come out of in the wild. I've been growing all of mine in a 50/50 sand and peat mix. Some do great while others just do ok.


I select each soil for each specie depend on wild environment.
Yesterday, I made following page describe my setting only for Peat Swamper Crypts.
I put English explanation in each picture.
http://home.s01.itscom.net/oasis/cultivation.htm

Sorry for my bad English.
Ill make further more species, such as ideii,thwaitesii,ferruginea....



> I was in Tokyo back in September for the ADA Nature Aquarium Party. I had a great time. Saw Kyoto, Tokyo, and the ADA Gallery in Niigata. Probably will be some time before I go back.
> 
> Aqua Forest had some great aquascapes. I have never seen emersed Crypts for sale. I will have to get a list of aquariums shops to go to if I come back some day.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Ohoooo!!!
You stayed at Japan and joined with ADA party!?
You enjoyed not only Japanese aqua style, but Yukata and Tatami haha

I know well about both shops, Aqua Forest and An Aquarium.
I link both web site of shops.
If you will come to Japan again and seek for more rare specie
about Cryptocoryne, Echinodorus and Eriocaulon,
I recommed a shop in Nakano only 10mins distance from Aqua Forest by train.

Im glad about your enjoying Japan.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Pyokorin, Happy new year for you!!

Nice culture info you are sharing with us.

I use to use something like your tea ball way, I use to put a beech leaf-mould bag into the water. 
About soil, I am using many differents kind of element to get different soil with different propeties for every specie.

I am using a mix of beech leaf-mould with akadama and some of sand to grow swamp species.

Greets from Spain


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Happy New Year!!!

That is some nice looking crypts, Pyokorin.

Is the point of having peat to just reduce pH or to give humic acid and other beneficial acids to the water? 

I am using a non peat related acid to reduce pH.. I can achieve pH 2-4 with minute dosing. This is under experimental phase, so I do not have any results at the moment.

How often do you replace the peat?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

The next leg of the trip is here.


----------

